# Does Abu Dhabi job residency rule apply if wife works in Dubai?



## expat28 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

I live in Dubai, but am considering a govt entity job offer in Abu Dhabi. However my wife works in Dubai. 

Would the Abu Dhabi residency rule apply in this case or are exceptions made in such situations. Preference would be to remain in Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

People I know in this situation were forced to live in Abu Dhabi. The other option is to rent a studio in Abu Dhabi and continue living in Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

exceptions are very rare. Rent a cheap studio as Alex has suggested.


----------

